# Chicks look funny part down part feathers!



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

You can see it really well on the Amercauna on the left looking right at the camera (her name is Cleopatra Queen of the Nile). Just sorta downy stuff sticking straight up and spots where the feathers are very thin. The feathers are so pretty where they have come in completely. Just thought I would share a funny picture.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

How cute! I love the fuzzy down stage.. The stage where they are going from down to feathers I call the ugly duckling stage.. They all have their cutenesses though


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

It's where they are practicing to be real chickens!!


----------



## SocialWorkSarah (May 11, 2013)

I'm calling ours the awkward teenage phase. We've all been there!

This is my Salmon Favorelle at 3ish weeks. Still totally cute.


----------

